# Congrats!



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

I just want to send out a huge congrats to my friend and club member Kendra Velazquez for passing her French Ring Brevet today! First trial for them both.
Second place, with a highly acceptable score of 95.something/100.

Way to go, girl!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i208/malinois_2006/Picture882.jpgThank you,we couldn`t have done it without your help to! thanks again\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations and good of you to thank your friend and helper.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

melissa mims said:


> I just want to send out a huge congrats to my friend and club member Kendra Velazquez for passing her French Ring Brevet today! First trial for them both.
> Second place, with a highly acceptable score of 95.something/100.
> 
> Way to go, girl!


Wonderful news Kendra ;-) Congratulations!!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice work Kendra...CONGRATS!!!TS


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Woohooo!

that's wonderful kendra --
It's the first step!
=D> =D> =D> 
congrats


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks you everyone, I had some much fun and I have to thank so many people for being there for me and Malcom. We are going to try for are ring I in Augs. We will be training with Mike Eliss in July to get ready. After that all the way Mondio baby! We are haveing a trial in sept. and me and Malcom are so Psyched for Mondio! Heres the link again
http://www.midwestringsport.com/events.htm


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Congrats Kendra. keep it going. 

Shane


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

opps that is a great link but this is the link
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/so-called-mondioring-club-hosting-fall-trial-11096/


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations Kendra!!!!!! I'm proud of you!!!! Looking forward to seeing you and the speed demon in Chicago.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Whohooooooooooooooooo!!! Congratulations Again, Kendra!!!!


----------

